# For Sore Muscles This Works Like Crazy



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As discussed in some previous articles, muscle soreness can be caused by three hypothesis (muscle damage, tissue damage, muscle spasms) resulting in cumulative micro trauma resulting in some type of cellular damage. At times, this can be the leading cause of overtraining and being uncomfortable for a few days after training.Marc’s eBook: Beginners Guide to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

